# FET medication and migraine with aura



## Zeddie (Nov 3, 2021)

Having a worry!

Years ago I used to have (very occasional) migraine with aura / hemiplegic migraine. I was on the combined pill and eventually a GP noticed the contraindication and after that I only used progesterone only pill. This is because there is a risk of stroke for people on the combined pill who have migraine with aura. I never had a migraine with aura once I'd stopped the combined pill, I think I have had one 'normal' migraine in the nearly 15 years since.

Now we are in the PGTA process and hoping to prepare for FET in the new year. In order to prepare myself I was looking at what medication to expect and saw that this can be estrogen and progesterone and am worrying this will have the same effect as combined pill.

I will raise at my next consultation but wondering if anyone has had similar and if it effected their FET treatment? Should I speak to the clinic before the consultation to flag up?


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Down regulation has always made me headachy, but starting estrogen has always stopped that. I’d speak to your clinic now about your concerns, perhaps they can trial the meds with you at an appropriate part of your cycle.

Estrogen and progesterone are used to support the pregnancy, particularly in the early stages. I don’t know anything about your history, but perhaps a natural FET cycle without them could be an option.


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, didn't want to read and run but I suffered migraine. Three years ago I took bad attack of migraine coming home from Prague for fet and I had to take paracetamols to ease the pain but hasn't helped at all as wasn't allow to take migraine tablets. The treatment didn't work. But last month we went back to prague and on the day coming home on the plane I was so sick with migraine that I threw up taking off and landing solid four hours. It was horrendous. I was convinced it was over but I'm positive. I was advised not to take painkillers at early stage of 2ww. It was tough! Maybe you shd talk over with doc


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi, I used to get migraine with aura and then ended up having a stroke when I was 29. They discovered I had a patent foramen ovale which was causing the aura and then the stroke. It’s a pretty common link to migraine with aura. I was unlucky to have the stroke (no underlying factors other than stress) and the PFO was the only possible cause they could find. As a result of the stroke I now take Clexane (low weight heparin, a blood thinner) when doing IVF and when pregnant. The extra oestrogen can lead to small blood clots. When you have migraine with aura there is a constricting of some of the blood vessels in your brain, leading to the aura and the headache, these same constrictions make any blood clots even riskier. Ask to be checked out for a PFO with a cardiologist, and suggest your IVF clinic put you on Clexane given your aural migraine history with the pill. You must never take the combined pill, it’s a big contraindication when aural migraines are involved, for the same reasons as when you take oestrogen for IVF. You’ll probably be on higher oestrogen for IVF than you ever take as a contraceptive. If they choose to not put you on Clexane, and you start the IVF drugs without Clexane, tell the clinic immediately if you get an aural migraine and insist on the heparin. It’s not worth the risk of a stroke, trust me! Sorry if this message is a bit garbled, I’m in a rush but just saw your message and thought I would tell my experience!


----------



## Zeddie (Nov 3, 2021)

Sorry for slow replies everyone! (I have adhd and my executive dysfunction is having a whale of a time at the moment).

Gosh Izzy, so sorry to hear about stroke. I remember when my GP noticed that I was both on the combined pill and had migraine with aura, such a scary thought the risk of stroke. Obviously I never went back on the combined pill years ago, haven't had a migraine since. 

I spoke to my ivf doctor and they weren't too concerned, I am pretty sure they said the oestrogen dose was lower than the combined pill. I will check in again though when we get the meds plan and make sure I alert them if I get any signs of migraine. Bloomin' bodies. 



IzzyQ said:


> Hi, I used to get migraine with aura and then ended up having a stroke when I was 29. They discovered I had a patent foramen ovale which was causing the aura and then the stroke. It’s a pretty common link to migraine with aura. I was unlucky to have the stroke (no underlying factors other than stress) and the PFO was the only possible cause they could find. As a result of the stroke I now take Clexane (low weight heparin, a blood thinner) when doing IVF and when pregnant. The extra oestrogen can lead to small blood clots. When you have migraine with aura there is a constricting of some of the blood vessels in your brain, leading to the aura and the headache, these same constrictions make any blood clots even riskier. Ask to be checked out for a PFO with a cardiologist, and suggest your IVF clinic put you on Clexane given your aural migraine history with the pill. You must never take the combined pill, it’s a big contraindication when aural migraines are involved, for the same reasons as when you take oestrogen for IVF. You’ll probably be on higher oestrogen for IVF than you ever take as a contraceptive. If they choose to not put you on Clexane, and you start the IVF drugs without Clexane, tell the clinic immediately if you get an aural migraine and insist on the heparin. It’s not worth the risk of a stroke, trust me! Sorry if this message is a bit garbled, I’m in a rush but just saw your message and thought I would tell my experience!


----------

